# New Years Special!! One week only!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

This week only! We are offering a gift certificate valued at $200 for only $100! Good on oil changes and labor on any repairs! Oil changes will include oil and filter. Get one oil change and two tire changes and you already saved money! Only offering it this week! Yes, we can do it over the phone so you dont have to come in to get this offer! Hurry and get yours today! This offer will expire at the end of the week. 

This gift certificate is not good for any parts needed for repairs, it is only for labor and oil changes. Oil changes do include oil and filter. The certificate will be valid for one year so you do not have to use it now. You have until December 31st 2016 to use it. Dont have a bike? Buy one and give it to a family member or close friend that rides!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Bumping this up. Get yours today!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Bump...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Bumping this up! Last day to get this deal! Stop by or call us today to get this half price deal!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You gonna be at the shop today Doug?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We are here all day until 5


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, the boss said alot of people were probably gone for the holidays. She says to give this special another week so those that may have been gone or busy for the holidays can take advantage of it. We already sold a few but are going to offer it through next saturday. Stop by or call to get yours! We are open Mon-Fri 9 to 5 and Saturdays 9 to 3.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BTT. Stop by and grab yourself one of these half price deals before the end of the week!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

This deal is running out this saturday! Stop by or call today to get yours! Open Mon - Fri 9 to 5 and Saturdays 9 to 3


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Today is the last day to get this half price deal! Stop by between 9 and 3 or give us a call to get yours!


----------

